# Need help with Garlic Bread!



## DietitianInTraining (Mar 19, 2008)

My husband and I, 2 other couples are all having dinner together Monday night, and we are in charge of bringing garlic bread. (They're having Spaggetti for the meal)

But for us, i've just always buttered a couple slices of bread, and sprinkled them with garlc powder..... I'd like to do something fancier than that.

What kind of bread should I buy for it?

Anyone have a good recipe I can use??


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi, Beginner. Here's an easy one: Recipes : Garlic Bread : Food Network HTH.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 19, 2008)

You can get french baget, it works really well. I usually just throw bunch of fresh garlic and butter and salt into small food processor, mix really well, spread, bake.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 19, 2008)

You could do what Buck and  I do.  Roast a whole head of garlic, then squeeze out the sweet, soft cloves.  Mix  the cloves with some softened butter or whipped butter, a little finely chopped fresh parsley and enough salt to your taste.  Spread this mixture on the toasted bread slices of your choice.

I make our own baguettes here, so I simply slice the bread about 1/2- to 3/4-inch thick and toast until golden and, while still a bit warm, spread with the garlic-butter mixture.

You could guild the lily a bit by sprinkling a little grated Parmesan cheese over.

Pretty tasty way of "kicking up" garlic bread.  We like it in our house.


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Mar 19, 2008)

That does sound good and easy GotGarlic! It looks good too! 

What kind of bread is that? It just says "Crusty Bread"..


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Mar 19, 2008)

That sounds very good Katie! Im gunna make a couple different kinds and decide which one to make for Monday night..


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 19, 2008)

beginner_chef said:


> That does sound good and easy GotGarlic! It looks good too!
> 
> What kind of bread is that? It just says "Crusty Bread"..



A French or Italian loaf, or a baguette, would work. If you can get it from a good bakery, all the better, but baking it will crisp it up 

Also, check out this thread: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/what-crusty-bread-43212.html


----------



## goboenomo (Mar 20, 2008)

I would go with a french loaf. Dice some fresh garlic, mix it with some butter, spread, and go.  
Have fun.


Should toss some mixed mozz/cheddar cheese on that too, in my opinion.


----------



## miniman (Mar 20, 2008)

We usually use a French style baguette. presliced diagonally, The slices not fully cut. We then mixed pureed garlic, butter & mixed herbs and spread it through the part cut slices. Wrap in tinfoil and bake.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 20, 2008)

beginner_chef said:


> But for us, i've just always buttered a couple slices of bread, and sprinkled them with garlc powder..... I'd like to do something fancier than that.


 
I used to do that if I didn't have a roll on hand, in which case I would do the same thing to a roll.
I would follow one of the other recipes posted for taking your bread to a friend's, but for yourself next time, try brushing some EVOO on the bread (I use thick sliced homemade), toast it, then simply rub it with a clove of fresh garlic. The toasty texture of the bread will act like sandpaper and shave down the clove onto the bread.
Why open a jar of powdered if you don't have to?
Geez, I can't believe _*I*_ just said that


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 20, 2008)

This is the one we are addicted to in my house. It takes a little time to prep, but it will REALLY wow them!

Recipes : Kicked up Stuffed Garlic Bread : Food Network

If you don't want to do the filling part, the bread w/ the garlic butter is also very good by itself.... I make it as my regular, unstuffed garlic bread. 

The stuffed version works as a whole meal sometimes!


----------



## Bilby (Mar 20, 2008)

My local pizza store does a couple of stuffed garlic breads - 

_"Bad Breath" _- cheese, garlic, onion, fresh tomato
_"Filled Garlic Bread"_ - pineapple, herbs, bacon, onion and cheese
_"Chicken Filled Garlic Bread"_ - chicken, cheese, garlic, onion and fresh tomato

I like all of them but if the chicken one came with pineapple and bacon, it would be even better!!  I don't have them very often - once in a blue moon. And they are very filling.

They also offer "Sweet Chilli and Cheese Garlic Bread" and "Turkish Garlic Bread".


----------



## KeeponLearning (Mar 20, 2008)

All of the recipies are fantastic - you can't go wrong with butter or olive oil and fresh garlic on bread.  My suggestion is put the ingredients on the halved bread at home and bring it on a cookie sheet covered in foil to your friend's house.  This is now ready to go under their broiler shortly before dinner is served(be sure to remove the foil so that the bread gets toasted and the butter and garlic get absorbed into the bread).  Keep an eye on the bread as it only takes a few minutes to toast.  The aroma will drive everyone crazy!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 20, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I used to do that if I didn't have a roll on hand, in which case I would do the same thing to a roll.
> I would follow one of the other recipes posted for taking your bread to a friend's, but for yourself next time, try brushing some EVOO on the bread (I use thick sliced homemade), toast it, then simply rub it with a clove of fresh garlic. The toasty texture of the bread will act like sandpaper and shave down the clove onto the bread.
> Why open a jar of powdered if you don't have to?
> Geez, I can't believe _*I*_ just said that


 
This is similar to the original bruschetta recipe.  In older times, bread was dipped in first-pressed olive oil, roasted in the field over open fire, then rubbed with raw garlic.  Bruschetta, if I remember correctly, means toasted bread.  It was used to test the quality of the olive oil.

Eventually, it was discovered by the British and other toppings were added.  Historically, the garlic bread we know (butter and garlic) was the rich-person's version while bruschetta was the peasant version.  But after the British began using it, bruschetta became the prefered, or rich-person's version.  Personally, I love a good bruschetta, made the old world way.  Of course I use my charcoal grill to toast the bread, with wood on it to give some smoky flavor.  EVOO + crusty french baguette + garlic + fire = great bruschetta.  I'd take that to anybodies anything.  But that's just my opinion.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## pacanis (Mar 20, 2008)

Now that's some good garlic bread trivia.
Thanks Goodweed.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 20, 2008)

Yummy ideas all!! I like to serve Garlic infused EVOO in individual servings allowing each guest to add a little salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste. Dip the warm, crusty bread in the oil and enjoy!


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 20, 2008)

I just remembered this one.
I had it as an appy at a place in CHicago, been doing it ever since.... 
Cut the tops off 2-3 heads of garlic, drizzle with EVOO, salt and pepper, Wrap tightly in foil and roast at 425 about 45 min.
Warm a nice crusty loaf of french baguette, serve with butter.
Slice bread, spread with butter, squeeze a clove of yummy garlic on top and spread. 
This is the BESTEST garlic bread ever... and self sere so its way too easy! 
I like the toasted way too, rubbing raw garlic on it. 
I'm really wanting to feed my garlic monster.....


----------



## college_cook (Mar 20, 2008)

What I like to do for great garlic bread is to confit (cook it until soft, in olive oil) some garlic in oil, and then smash it with my knife.  I then work in a slightly larger amount of room temp. butter, smashing the garlic and butter together until it is well combined.  Smear this generously on top of whatever type of bread you have, season with some kosher salt, and pop it under the broiler until browned.  For a little extra twist, pull it out from the broiler a couple minutes before it has fully browned and sprinkle with shredded parmigiano reggiano for cheesy garlic bread.


That stuff is horribly unhealthy, but it sure is good.


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Mar 31, 2008)

In case anyone was wondering the dinner got moved to tonight, instead of last Monday..

So I have a couple questions... When you say "Head of Garlic" are you meaning the little ball shaped garlics, that are about the size of a golf ball? I have a couple boxes with 2 of those in each box, and a bag full of them. I bough them a while ago just for this. I bought 2 loafs and am planning on making them some different ways..

I like the idea of wrapping them in foil with EVOO and baking them, then squeazing it ontop of the bread. So do I just need 2-3 of these?

My second question, is if I just want to chop some garlic up, and mix with butter, evoo, seasonings,etc.. Do i have to peel the garlic first?


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 31, 2008)

beginner_chef said:


> In case anyone was wondering the dinner got moved to tonight, instead of last Monday..
> 
> So I have a couple questions... When you say "Head of Garlic" are you meaning the little ball shaped garlics, that are about the size of a golf ball? I have a couple boxes with 2 of those in each box, and a bag full of them. I bough them a while ago just for this. I bought 2 loafs and am planning on making them some different ways..
> 
> ...



Hi, Beginner. Yes, a head of garlic is the whole bulb, made up of a lot of little cloves. I'd probably do all three heads for two loaves, unless you want to do some of the bread with chopped garlic.

And yes, peel the garlic before chopping. I cut off the root end of the clove (not the pointed end), then carefully whack it with the flat side of my chef's knife. This will loosen the skin and you can take it off. It also does half the chopping for you  Whacking it breaks the clove into little slices (not necessarily even, but that's okay). Now you just have to slice the slices and you have tiny pieces.

HTH.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 31, 2008)

I can eat a whole roasted head of garlic myself, but, I have a garlic addiction. 
GG I know you get me... 
So if it was 6 of me, I would be cutting the top pointy part off of 8 bulbs, salting and peppering and drizzling them, wrapping and roasting them. 
But for normal people (again, I am not one of these people) 2-3 would be fine. 
Oh, and I never used to whack, but recently fell in LOVE with it!!!! 
Why have I not been whacking all this time???


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Mar 31, 2008)

Okay, thank you ery much!

Is it difficult to squeaze the juice out after it bakes? Do i just use my hands?


----------



## Katie H (Mar 31, 2008)

beginner_chef said:


> Okay, thank you ery much!
> 
> Is it difficult to squeaze the juice out after it bakes? Do i just use my hands?



The soft garlic will squeeze out as easy as toothpaste out of a tube.  Very soft.  Just pinch the cloves and it will squirt right out.


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 31, 2008)

yeah i forgot that part. 
you can squish it out, or if you ar being polite just scoop out a clove w/ a butter knife and spread it on the buttered bread. make it self serve, you dont have to do all that yourself. 
Oh and you'll know when its done if it looks like GotGarlic's avatar, or browner. 
Wow I really want to roast some garlic now.


----------



## Adillo303 (Mar 31, 2008)

I never made garlic bread before, but, I wanted it to go with the Lasagna Saturday night. I split a loaf of Italiam bread. Melted a stick of unsalted butter in a saucepan, added 4 cloves of garlic crushed and chopped, added about a Tbst of Italian seasoning and some EVOO and a shot of powdered garlic. Sautee a few minutes.

Brushed on the bread. Then put the bread in a 375 degree oven fot 5 to 10 min to warm and 1 to 2 min on the broiler. Not a piece left.

HTH


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 9, 2008)

So, Beginner Chef, how did you fix the garlic bread and how did your friends like it?


----------



## DietitianInTraining (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry that I left everyone hanging! I always forget to come back and report how things turn out....


It was WONDERFUL!!!!



I used Suzie's method, and baked 3 garlic cloves in the oven for 45 min. I was still worried about gettin the inside stuff out, but I just smashed it down with the flat side of a big knife and it all just oozed out!! It was neat!  I wasn't quite sure how strong of a garlic taste it would be, so I didn't use a whole lot on each slice. That's the only thing I wish i'd done differently. But it was still SOO good! I buttered each slice, then added the garlic, then topped with Mozz. cheese.

Everyone loved it! And said they were gunna go home and try making their garlic bread that way.

So thank you thank you everyone!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 9, 2008)

I love when people come back and report back. I know I am guilty of not doing it my self, but I think it is very nice when somebody does it. Thank you beginner chef (or whatever your name is).


----------

